# Recommendations for Hawaii Breeders, Please



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Lei Taft, Sunrunner Reg'd. She is a terrific lady and loves the breed. She is an AKC licensed judge.
I do not think she has a website. Her contact info will be listed in the AKC Judges directory.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

sterregold said:


> Lei Taft, Sunrunner Reg'd. She is a terrific lady and loves the breed. She is an AKC licensed judge.
> I do not think she has a website. Her contact info will be listed in the AKC Judges directory.


I second the suggestion of Lei-she was the first one I thought of.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi K8MMama,

I live on Oahu and found our puppy through a military family. She doesn't plan on having anymore litters, but in my search, I've also found the following people:

Lei Taft (Big Island of Hawaii)
Sand Dollar Retrievers - Ardie and Susie (Maui)
Cheri Larsen (Maui)
Lynell Taniguchi (Oahu)

There's a GR show on 6/23/13 on Oahu.. might be a good place to get info on active breeders 
InfoDog List of Pure Bred Dog Shows Held in HI

Good luck on your search!


----------



## MPaul (Sep 29, 2013)

Just wondering if you had any luck locating a local breeder. I'm also search for a reputable breeder in the state.


----------

